
Ask HN: Are there any online banks that have a decent user experience? - harshk
I&#x27;ve seen the web interfaces for JP Morgan Chase,  Citibank, and Bank of America.  They are all almost unusable in my opinion, clunky, and not at all easy on the eyes.  Anyone know of a bank that has decent UI&#x2F;UX?  Simple Bank is great, but unfortunately they don&#x27;t have business checking accounts (which I need).
======
osi
Capital One 360 is decent, and it looks like they offer business accounts.

